# Adobe confirms major Flash vulnerability, and the only way to protect yourself is to uninstall Flash



## vasili111 (Oct 15, 2015)

Adobe confirms major Flash vulnerability, and the only way to protect yourself is to uninstall Flash.


> ...Again, every version of Flash Player on Windows, Mac and Linux is affected. And until fixes are released by Adobe, the only way to protect your computer is to completely uninstall Flash. While known attacks that utilize this exploit indeed appear to be very targeted, there’s simply no way to tell if the security hole is being used more widely by hackers...



https://bgr.com/2015/10/15/adobe-flash-player-security-vulnerability-warning/


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, that's the thing with 0-day exploits. There are no patches for it, that's why it's called a 0-day. So usually the only safe way would be to uninstall said software.


----------

